# 3M Rock Guard



## ultimate_drive (Apr 25, 2003)

I'm torn between whether or not I should get that "invisible" rock guard on my M3. I work at the local BMW dealership and I've seen many and was told that eventually you will never be able to notice it. I think otherwise... any input in the matter?


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

ultimate_drive said:


> I'm torn between whether or not I should get that "invisible" rock guard on my M3. I work at the local BMW dealership and I've seen many and was told that eventually you will never be able to notice it. I think otherwise... any input in the matter?


Depends upon the color of the car. You certainly notice it more if it's dirty.

I will never own a car that doesn't get it from here on out....ask MTBSCOTT what he thinks about it.

Pics


----------



## ultimate_drive (Apr 25, 2003)

AJAX said:


> Depends upon the color of the car. You certainly notice it more if it's dirty.
> 
> I will never own a car that doesn't get it from here on out....ask MTBSCOTT what he thinks about it.
> 
> Pics


I'm planning on special ordering a le mans blue M3, do you think I should put the Rock Guard on that?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

ultimate_drive said:


> I'm planning on special ordering a le mans blue M3, do you think I should put the Rock Guard on that?


We put it on alot of our cars, and it's a great product. If I were getting one, I'd do it.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I put it on my M3.

Virtually no damage everywhere it's applied, except for one really big rock impact.

I lost my front bumper when I lost my brakes in T1 at Summit. I never had the front bumper done, and it looks like a galaxy after 4,000 miles.


----------



## Mika (Oct 8, 2003)

i think you'd notice your pitted rock chipped front end a lot more than 3M


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

ultimate_drive said:


> I'm torn between whether or not I should get that "invisible" rock guard on my M3. I work at the local BMW dealership and I've seen many and was told that eventually you will never be able to notice it. I think otherwise... any input in the matter?


Are you talking about the Clearbra? If so, do it. Better to replace a piece of 3M clear bra that's been damaged by a rock for $200 then to need a hood repainted for $1,000.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

ultimate_drive said:


> I'm planning on special ordering a le mans blue M3, do you think I should put the Rock Guard on that?


Yes.

You are paying extra for special paint....I would take every precaution to protect it.

Besides, blue is a good color for the clear bra, it seems to be most noticeable on lighter colors like whites and silvers.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

bren said:


> Yes.
> 
> You are paying extra for special paint....I would take every precaution to protect it.
> 
> Besides, blue is a good color for the clear bra, it seems to be most noticeable on lighter colors like whites and silvers.


My installer told me that it was less visible on the lighter colors. :dunno:

And this was after he started working on it, so he already had the sale!

Alex


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> My installer told me that it was less visible on the lighter colors. :dunno:
> 
> And this was after he started working on it, so he already had the sale!
> 
> Alex


Maybe he was trying to make small talk...do you expect to hear that this thing you just paid for looks bad 

I notice the film a lot more on white/silver than on blue. There is a _slight_ discoloration/haze that I think darker colors hide better.

Besides, you have gray not silver :angel:


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> We put it on alot of our cars, and it's a great product. If I were getting one, I'd do it.


Sarafil,
where do you work? PM me or email me at [email protected]
we need to talk.

Raja


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

LIL RAJA said:


> Sarafil,
> where do you work? PM me or email me at [email protected]
> we need to talk.
> 
> Raja


PM sent. Let me know what you need.


----------



## indyzhp (Mar 29, 2004)

*typical cost?*

I called a local dealer and here is their quote for a 330i

Materials:
$120 Hood and mirrors
$100 bumper
Labor:
$350

Seems a bit steep to me, will an independant installer be less expensive?

What has everyone else paid?


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

indyzhp said:


> I called a local dealer and here is their quote for a 330i
> 
> Materials:
> $120 Hood and mirrors
> ...


That price actually seems kinda low....is this StonGard, or is it another brand like Llumar or Xpel? There are differences.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

I paid a little over $500 for the 3M product installed on a 330i ZHP. It is different for every car....the clearbra template is different for a 330i vs. 330ci vs. 330i ZHP because of the M-Tech aero kit.

The first 6-8 inches of the hood are covered as is the bumper, aero kit and the backs of the side mirrors. Basically everything that presents itself directly to the wind as you drive except the windshield, headlights and grill.

My warranty card gets mailed back to 3M Scotchguard Automotive Division if that helps determine the product I have.....I don't know the exact name.


----------



## indyzhp (Mar 29, 2004)

The quote I had was for the 3M Invinca-Shield. I got a lower quote, but the I found out the guy who does it at the dealer has been doing this stuff since it's inception. I may just bite the bullet and do it. I'd rather be safe than sorry since I intend to keep the car a while.


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

if u lived locally, i coudl have done urs.
hmm.


----------

